# Walk-In Tub



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

American Standard?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> American Standard?


Sort of. 

Safety Tub brand. They make AS' tubs and were bought out by AS.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Came close to putting one in a few months ago. The price tag on them, steered them away.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Came close to putting one in a few months ago. The price tag on them, steered them away.


They are pricey. This one had water and air massage, pump assisted drain, and inline heater. Installed was almost $15K.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Will said:


> American Standard?


Mexican Standard. Hecho en Mexico.

At least you closed the toilet seat when you were done.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Optimus Primer said:


> Mexican Standard. Hecho en Mexico....


These are made in Arlington, TX.

I would like to get an ISO o how to get them in the house. That is always the hardest part.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Biz,.
I have a step brother who has severe medical issues due to a car wreck at age 16 and now losing a foot and part of his leg below his knee to diabetes. We are looking for something like this. Can you post a link?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> These are made in Arlington, TX.
> 
> I would like to get an ISO o how to get them in the house. That is always the hardest part.


I meant American Standard being made in mexico.

Here is your iso on how you get it in the house. I forgot to write that it's you in the hammock.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Biz,.
> I have a step brother who has severe medical issues due to a car wreck at age 16 and now losing a foot and part of his leg below his knee to diabetes. We are looking for something like this. Can you post a link?
> Thanks,
> Jeff


http://www.safetytubs.com/


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

How much time does the pump assist on the drain speed up the drain time?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

How much bigger water heater will you need as well the supply size pipings to get it fill quickly??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

phishfood said:


> How much time does the pump assist on the drain speed up the drain time?


It's about like a washing machine discharge.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> How much bigger water heater will you need as well the supply size pipings to get it fill quickly??


Since the tubs are typically shorter and have a built in seat, the volume of water doesn't really increase much. The valves the supply accept 3/4" inlets but this customer wanted the Delta Venetian Bronze to match their other fixtures. The Delta does have smaller internal passages but it is still not bad.

The in-line heater makes a huge difference. It does not work well to heat a tub full of cold water but keeps the existing tempered water comfortable. I won't put in any brand jetted tub without an inline heater.


----------

